# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Lawinen, LVS und Suchen

## noox

Wenn in den Bergen was passiert, soll man ja entweder den Notruf der Bergrettung (in Österreich 140) oder den europäischen Notruf 112 anrufen.

Man sollte ja auch melden, wenn eine Lawine abgeht, aber keiner verschüttet wird. Vorallem dann, wenn man die selber ausgelöst hat - und somit Spuren reingehen. Soll man die auch an den Notruf melden?

----------


## Tyrolens

Alles was für einen, der nicht dabei war, wie ein Lawinenunfall aussieht, sollte gemeldet werden. Ist ja wirklich kein Aufwand: Anrufen, sagen, dass du eine Lawine ausgelöst hast, aber niemand verschüttet wurde.
bei uns gab es gestern so einen Fall. Die drei, die die Lawine ausgelöst haben, sind abgehauen, angerückt sind trotzdem 2 Helis und 35 Rettungskräfte. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wurden im Zillertal zwei Touengeher verschüttet...

----------


## Beauty

Melden tut ja wirklich keinem weh wobei, wie ist man sicher das niemand verschüttet ist ? 

Ich fahre selbst sehr gerne im Gelände und nicht nur bei Warnstufe 1 (hat ja auch in einer Lawine geendet letztes Jahr), wofür ich aber gar kein Verständnis habe ist der "Extremsportler" ohne jegliche Lawinenausrüstung oder die Lawinentote gestern die ohne Piepser untwerwegs war. Einfach dumm !

----------


## DH-Rooky

> wofür ich aber gar kein Verständnis habe ist der "Extremsportler" ohne jegliche Lawinenausrüstung oder die Lawinentote gestern die ohne Piepser untwerwegs war. Einfach dumm !


Wenn du jetz keinen Pieps hättest und grad auch kein Geld dafür würdest dann auf der Piste bleiben? Also ich ned ganz ehrlich.

Warum diskutier ma des eigentlich im gleichen thread wie noox seine hinichen Ski?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

Morgen gibt's Phtos vom hinigen Chinsenblech. Damit wir wieder on topic sind.   
Wer hat denn heute schon kein Geld um sich einen Pieps z kaufen. Ob man für eine Torenausrüstung 2.000 Euro oder 2.300 hinlegt, ist auch schon nicht mehr relevant.

----------


## georg

> Wenn du jetz keinen Pieps hättest und grad auch kein Geld dafür würdest dann auf der Piste bleiben?


 Freeride Ski, Marker Duke, Mammut oder sonst ein günstiges Outfit, coole Sonnebrille, Ipod in den Ohren, usw. und kein Geld für ein Pieps, Rucksack, Sonde, Schaufel und Erste Hilfe.

Das ist normal, hör ich immer wieder.

Das Pieps Freeride kostet 150,- und hat eine gute Sendeleistung. Reicht vollkommen um gefunden zu werden.

Gemeldet wird per 140 an die Bergrettung, außer du bist eh bald in der Zivilisation und kannst zum Liftwart gehen.




> Morgen gibt's Phtos vom hinigen Chinsenblech


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DH-Rooky

ja wenn ma Geld für a komplette Ausrüstung hat
ich hätt mein neuen Ski ned kauft wenn er 100,- teurer gewesen wär




> Das Pieps Freeride kostet 150,- und hat eine gute Sendeleistung. Reicht vollkommen um gefunden zu werden.


ja klasse, gefunden werden aber anderen ned helfen können, suuuper.
ob mas in Kauf nimmt ned gefunden zu werden is jedem sei Sach aber in einer Gruppe zu gehen und nicht helfen zu können kann ma drüber streiten.
Ich besitz übrigens kein ipod und so tolle Sachen  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Ging ja ned gegen dich.




> ja klasse, gefunden werden aber anderen ned helfen können, suuuper.


 Die Zielgruppe ist selbst mit einem Topgerät nicht in der Lage jemanden zu finden. Das geht an jugendliche Variantenfahrer. Da ist es sinnvoll so ein Gerät anzubieten denn ersten ist es ein Unterschied ob das Ding 150,- oder 350,- kostet und in den Skigebieten ist die Bergrettung recht flott, da ist es durchaus sinnvoll sich ein Piepserl umzuhängen auch wenn man damit nicht suchen kann.

Übrigens: Ortovox Geräte verwenden nicht die besten Materialien und müssen daher - ich glaub jährlich - eingeschickt und überprüft werden. Wenn das Gerät irreperabel ist kriegt man meist um relativ günstiges Gerät ein neueres Modell. Dh. ein altes Ortovox schenken lassen, überprüfen lassen und dann mit Aufpreis ein halbwegs aktuelles nehmen. Ist ein bisserl eine Glücksangelegenheit - je nach Verfügbarkeit von Geräten - aber kann durchaus klappen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ging ja ned gegen dich.


ich gehör aber auch zu denen, die (noch) kein eigenes haben

Jemand, der kaum oder keine Übung hat hat mit einem 3-Antennengerät zumindest die Chance jemand zu finden, mit dem Pieps Freeride auf keinen Fall.
Die Überlebenschance wenn man allein geht erhöht sich damit von vielleicht von 10 auf 20% denn es is schon sportlich einen tief Verschütteten überhaupt in 15 min auszugraben, da hat selbst der schnellste Berwachtler noch ned mal die Schaufel in der Hand.

Also ich für meinen Teil hab mich von diesem Gerät wieder abgewandt.

Das mit Ortovox is ein guter Tipp aber ich hatte noch keins in der Hand, daß mir persönlich von der Bedienung getaugt hätte.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, erinnert mich daran, meinen Orthovox mal einzutauchen. Ist doch schon ein paar Jahre alt uns aus einer merkwürdige Serie. 

Es trifft ja eh nie die jugendlichen Variantanfahrer. Die Opfer sind zum Großteil entweder alte Füchse, Männer um die 40 Jahre, recht häufig sogar Bergretter, Skilehrer, Bergführer, die halt meinen, sie hätten die Situation im Auge. 
Und dann erwischt's halt noch die Wilden Hunde in unserem Alter ab 25 aufwärts. Die haben dann wohl schon genug Geld für eine gute Ausrüstung und genug Kohle um in entlegene Regionen vorzustoßen.

Also jedes LVS-Gerät ermöglicht es einem, ein Lawinenopfer zu finden. Nur, man muss das Gerät bedienen können und wird auch etwas länger brauchen. Jedenfalls haben Generationen von Tourengeher ihre Kammeraden mit dem guten alten Analoggerät gefunden. Man muss sich halt mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen.
Heute mit der Digitaltechnik geht das freilich schon besser. Pieps DSP und Co sind schon gewaltige Geräte. Trotzdem: Auch mit denen muss man übel. 
Man muss halt üben, üben, üben. Mehr Zeit braucht man meistens zum Ausgraben. Das sollte man auch mal geübt haben... Und nicht auf eine gute Schaufel verzichten. Auch wenn sie einen 3/4 Kilo wiegt.

----------


## georg

> Es trifft ja eh nie die jugendlichen Variantanfahrer.


 Hab die Statistik nicht im Kopf, aber ich glaube die meisten Opfer sind unter 30. Müßte ich aber nachsehen.

Für Leute die richtig ins Gelände gehen ist das Freeride natürlich nichts. Das ist für Jugendliche gedacht die in kleinen Gruppen in Skigebieten Varianten fahren. Dafür ist das sicher sehr gut geeignet. Wenn man in entlegeneren Gebierten unterwegs ist, dann steht natürlich die sogenannte "Kameradenrettung" an erster Stelle und da sind die neuen 3 Antennengeräte optimal.

Bei der letzten LVS Übung hatte ich eine Anfängergruppe und bei der abschließenden Übung wo ein Lawinenunfall simuliert wurde haben die Irren meiner Anfängergruppe 4 Geräte vergraben!!  Die haben zu acht alle LVS inkl. Notruf absetzen, 50cm tief ausgraben und teilweise klettern weil eines in einem steilen Latschenhang versteckt wurde  :Stick Out Tongue: , Erste Hilfe usw in ~11min.  Als Sucher hatten sie 3 Leute eingeteilt mit 2 Pieps DSP und 1 Mammut Barryvox Pulse. Die mit dem Mammut hatte das Gerät an dem Tag das erste Mal in der Hand. Da war ich mächtig stolz.  :Smile:   :Way To Go: 

Aber ohne  einmal mit dem Gerät richtig gesucht zu haben, hast du auch mit 3 Antennen wenig Chance jemanden vor Eintreffen der organisierten Rettung zu finden.




> ch hatte noch keins in der Hand, daß mir persönlich von der Bedienung getaugt hätte.


 Mir taugen die auch nicht. Das neue S1 finde ich auch nicht so toll, dass ist noch nicht ausgereift. Also derzeit favorisiere ich Mammut Barryvox Pulse und Pieps DSP in der Reihenfolge. Über das neue BCA Tracker 2 und die 2 Arva 3-Antennengeräte kann ich nix sagen, beim BCA Tracker 2 habe ich bis jetzt nur mal ein Demogerät gesehen, aber es soll auch ganz gut gehen.

edit: Hab mir erlaubt die Post in einen neuen Thread zu verschieben.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Weiß nicht obs mir nur so vorkommt aber ich hab zeitweise das Gefühl als würden sich viele einfach auf ihre Ausrüstung verlassen und Wetter-/Schneelage vor Ort is völlig wurscht weil anders kann ich mir so viele Verschüttungen echt nicht erklären wie grad die Woche.  :Confused:

----------


## georg

1. Haben viele gar keine Ausrüstung mitgehabt, und
2. Ist die Lawinensituation derzeit schwer einzuschätzen. Es ist extrem ortsspezifisch, bei machen Sachen kann nichts gehen weil gradmal 10cm Schnee  :Stick Out Tongue:  und 2km daneben hast eigentlich einen guten 4er mit 2m.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zusätzlich man hört mehr. Früher hast dir den Lawinenbereicht vom Vorjahr zuschicken lassen müssen, dqamit du gewußt hast was los war. Heute hörst und liest du von jeder Dachlawine.

PS: www.lawine.at

----------


## Tyrolens

Also in Tirol sind es wirklich in erster Linie die gut ausgebildeten alten Säcke, die verunglücken.

Hatten heute wieder Unfälle, wo man sich fragt, ob die Opfer überhaupt ansatzweise sowas wie Sinne haben. Seit gestern Tauwetter, seit dem späten Abend Regen, heute Nullgradgrenze auf 1.400 m, recht windig und dazu noch Nebel, Nebel, Nebel. Und die Leute gehen trotzdem das, was sie eigentlich für's Schönewetter geplant haben.

Mal im ernst: Als Bayer hock ich mich bei solchen Bedingungen nicht mal ins Auto.

tirol.orf.at/stories/421342/

----------


## DH-Rooky

> 2. Ist die Lawinensituation derzeit schwer einzuschätzen


Is sicher richtig aber grad im Moment müsste ja jedem klar sein wie krass die lokalen Unterschiede sein können wenn ma das Wetter der letzten Wochen/Monate nicht komplett ignoriert hat. Selbst wenn ich einen Hang nicht richtig einschätzen kann hab ich doch trotzdem im Hinterkopf, daß stellenweise die aktuelle Gefahrenstufe um min.1 überschritten werden kann und dann lass ichs doch einfach mal wenn ich unsicher bin.
Es is ja ned so, daß die Lawinengefahr momentan generell nicht vorhersehbar ist, das drückt ja schon das Wort "ERHEBLICH" aus.

----------


## georg

Tja.. wenn wir alle so gescheid wären wie wir hier tun, dann wäre die Welt ein glücklicher Garten Eden..  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

edit: Mach ma mal eine downhill-board Tour.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Typische Risikokandidaten:   www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GK8h...=youtube_gdata  
Wenigstens auf eine die Schneedecke wenig belastende Fahrweise hätten sie achten können.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Seh ich das richtig, daß die am Kamm bei dem Wind auch noch extra auf der Leeseite queren?
Wenns um die Skitechnik halt scho so schlecht bestellt is wie in dem Video is mit grad noch seitlich rauskommen ausm Schneebrett warscheinlich a nimmer viel. Ich würd mit keinem von denen fahren gehn, da fühl i mi allein irgendwie no sicherer  :Wink:

----------


## Beauty

> edit: Mach ma mal eine downhill-board Tour.


Das wäre sicher interessant und sportlich wertvoll !

----------


## noox

Danke für's Verschieben - ich dachte, ich hätte einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, dürfte aber im alten geantwortet haben.

Die Frage beim Melden, ist ja auch immer die Größe. Am Wochenende haben wir zwei kleine ausgelöst. Bei größeren Hängen sind wir immer unter 30° - geblieben. Aber ein paar kurze steilere haben wir probiert. Die, die ich (als 2. Fahrer) ausgelöst habe, ist erst abgegangen, als ich schon unten war. Ca. 20cm Anrisshöhe. Glaub nicht mehr als 10m breit und ich glaube, dass die nach kaum 20m schon ausgelaufen ist.

Aber drei Tage später haben wir ein Stückl daneben, wo's noch steiler war, eine mit Anrisshöhe ca. 50cm gesehen. Vom Gefühl her so, dass es einem schon gut verschütten könnte. Könnte durchaus eine Selbstauslösung gewesen sein.

----------


## DasMatti

hab jetzt mal ganz kurz n einwurf. also ich fahr verdammt gern ski, und eigentlich auch ganz gut - aber solche Touren hab ich leider noch machen dürfen/können. Das ist der Nachteil wenn man in München wohnt  :Wink: 
Würd mir jetzt auch nicht zutraun einfach wild in nen hang zu fahren...
Jetzt würd mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren wieviel die kleinen "Ecco" teile bringen, die in fast jede bessere Skihose oder Skischuhe eingenäht sind. Mein Verkäufer hat gemeint das eigentlich alle Bergwachten mit diesem System suchen.
Natürlich braucht man bei gegebenen Anlass gscheide Ausrüstung, aber wie stehts mit den teilen?

ride on
matti

----------


## noox

Konkret kann ich's nicht sagen. Aber die größte Überlebenschance hast in den ersten 10 Minuten. Dann sinkt sie rapide. Und wennst net grad im Skigebiet unterwegs bist, wird innerhalb von 10 Minuten keiner außer deine Kameraden da sein. Wennst dann noch orten und ausgraben dazurechnest, schauen die Chancen schon sehr schlecht aus.

Edit: Die heißen Recco. recco.com/de/intro.asp

----------


## gamml

> Jetzt würd mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren wieviel die kleinen "Ecco" teile bringen, die in fast jede bessere Skihose oder Skischuhe eingenäht sind. Mein Verkäufer hat gemeint das eigentlich alle Bergwachten mit diesem System suchen.
> Natürlich braucht man bei gegebenen Anlass gscheide Ausrüstung, aber wie stehts mit den teilen?


Die Marke heißt doch "Recco" oder? 
Persönlich halt ich von den Dingern nicht viel, an erster Stelle steht (eigentlich Prävention, aber falls was passiert) die Kameraden Rettung, wie Noox schon gesagt hat, da man nur so eine vernünftige Chance hat zu überleben.  
Beim letzten Lawinenkurs, war der Bergretter allerdings recht angetan von dem System, seine Argumente:
-braucht keine Batterie
-kann man nicht vergessen einzuschalten
-die Bergrettung und größere Skigebiete haben schon die benötigten Suchgeräte
-hohe Reichweite (?? er hat gemeint man kann sogar vom Hubschrauber aus die Grobsuche machn??)

Größte Nachteile mMn: man muss auf das Eintreffen der Helfer vertrauen UND das erwähnte Einnähen in jacken hosen etc.. Was passiert wenn du die Jacke nicht anhast?(im Rucksack beim Aufstieg) oder dir die Jacke, weil sie offen war vom Körpergerissen wird?
Am sinnvollsten wärs noch die Dinger einzeln zu kaufen und in die Skischuhe zu geben, weil wenns dir die auszieht....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wenn man die Dinger, so am Körper hat dass man sie nicht verliert (wie z.b. in den Schuhen) ist's sicher ne feine Ergänzung, wenn sie allerdings beim Lawinenabgang nicht am Körper bleiben (Jacke im Rucksack) eher eine Gefahr, da an der falschen Stelle gesucht werden könnte.

lg kle

----------


## georg

Eine Ergänzung zu gamml:

Recco ist ein Suchsystem, dass nur die organisierte Rettung durchführen kann. Im Prinzip ist das ein Radardgerät, und die eingenähten oder in den Schuh gelegten Metallstreifen relektieren das Signal deutlich. Daher ist es sehr sinnvoll, dieses System auf Hubschrauber zu installieren.

Die Vorteile sind: Man kann es nicht daheim vergessen, man kann nicht vergessen es einzuschalten und es benötigt keine Batterien, weil das System am Mensch rein passiv ist.

Die Nachteile: Die Suchgeräte sind recht groß und teuer. Dh. erst NACH Eintreffen der Bergrettung kann mit dem System gesucht werden. In großen Skigebieten - wenn das Skigebiet mit dem System ausgerüstet ist siehe recco.com/resorts/europe.asp - kann das für Variantenfahrer sinnvoll sein, da dann die Anreisezeit von Liftleuten und Bergrettung sehr kurz ist. Im freien Gelände wird es zeitmäßig knapp.

Fazit: Nutzt es nichts so schadet es auch nicht sich die Kleber in die Schuhschale zu picken. Als alleinige Ausrüstung taugt es aber nicht wirklich. Ich habs in den Schuhen drin.

edit: Eine Korrektur zu noox: Nach ca 15min bricht die Überlebenschance rapide ein, da beginnt der Erstickungstod bei Lawinenopfern ohne Atemhöhle.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> -hohe Reichweite (?? er hat gemeint man kann sogar vom Hubschrauber aus die Grobsuche machn??)


Naja das stimmt so halb.
Die Plättchen sind nur passive Reflektoren, haben also in dem Sinn überhaupt keine Reichweite weil sie ja nicht aktiv senden. Es gibt Suchgeräte für das System für den Hubschraubereinsatz aber wie lang wirds dauern bis der Heli vor Ort is.
Recco hilft vielleicht für den unwarscheinlichen Fall, daß ma auf der gesicherten Piste doch mal verschüttet wird, wo die Bergwacht schnell da is. Ansonsten ist das mMn. eher ein Leichenbergesystem.

----------


## georg

> aber solche Touren hab ich leider noch machen dürfen/können. Das ist der Nachteil wenn man in München wohnt


 Von München bis eh verdammt schnell in den Bergen, sicher nicht langsamer als von Wien.

edit




> Ansonsten ist das mMn. eher ein Leichenbergesystem.


 So drastisch wollte ich das nicht ausdrücken, aber das trifft es wohl recht gut. Man muß nicht mehr bis zum Frühjahr warten.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Was hab ich mit, wenn ich Touren gehe: Hier eine kleine Übersicht unter Auslassung der Packliste große Wolke - die natürlich grundsätzlich immer mit muß.  :Wink: 

Privat:

LVS
Schaufel (Alu)
Sonde
Erste Hilfe + dünne Alu Rettungsdecke
Ok, und die Reccodinger in den Schuhen aber die würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt dazuzählen.

Größere Gruppe:

LVS + Ersatzbatterien
Im Auto/Zimmer ein Ersatzgerät (Doppelter LVS Check vor der Tour - da kann man noch tauschen)
Schaufel
Sonde
Erste Hilfe + dünne Alurettungsdecke
2 Mann Biwaksack
Alu Rettungsdecke mit Luftpolstern

Immer: Keine Fangriemen (außer am Gletscher) sondern Skistopper mit Tiefschneebänder.

Nie wieder: Reine Klebefelle oder camlock Befestigung. Trägt auch zur Sicherheit bei.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also eh Standard.

----------


## Beauty

Die Packliste kann ich ganz unterschreiben (die Thermoskanne Tee ist ja kein echtes Rettungswerkzeug).

Hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit www.rocknsnow.at ? Ich bin die erste Märzwoche in Mayerhofen und überlege bei denen einen Lawinenkurs zu machen oder geführte Freeskiabfahrten. Die Lawinen der letzten Woche schrecken mich ein bisschen von Alleingängen, zwar in der Gruppe aber ohne Locals, ab.

----------


## gamml

@georg:

Handy hast noch vergessen. Wobei wenn ich an die Empfangsleistung von meinem Handy denke (oder vll liegts auch an der Netzabdeckung von telering) ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Da wär man fallweise mit der Schnur und den beiden Joghurtbechern besser dran  :Mr Purple:  :Twisted: 

Was hast eigentlich gegen die Camlock befestigung?
Hab die (ok erst die Saison) im Einsatz und bin eigentlich total zufrieden. 
Hab sie halt letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten bekommen und mir gedach "shit, des wird bei meinen Twintips sicher nix" aber bin postiv überrascht. Zufriedener als mit meinen alten SpannklebeDingern mit dem Metallbügel vorne. Da hab ich mir, patschert wie ich halt bin, immer wieder den Bügel vorn runter gestreift. Also mit dem andere Ski gestreift und herunten wars (war allerdings auch ein twintip mit breiter schaufel vll hat deswegen der Bügel nit gescheid gehalten).
Einzig der Orginale Kleber (CT40 oder was da drauf steht) macht den eindruck als würd er, wenn man die Ski im kalten auffellt am Anfang nit richtig halten.

lg kle

edit: 
Noch a Frage zu den Recco Dingern. Wie genau funktioniert des? Erleichtert des den Bergrettern nur des Sondiern im Spalier (oder wie man da sagt)?  Oder geht des bis zur Feinsuche ähnlich dem Pieps?
Wenn in die Schuhe, in beide oder nur in einen? Oder anders, sind 2 leichter zu orten als 1?

----------


## Tyrolens

Also den Franzosen, den sie siet gestern bei ns suchen, hätten sie mit Recco vielleicht schon gefunden. LVS hatte er in der Jacke, Jacke hat er verloren. Handy hat er auch verloren.

Noox, 20 cm mal 20 m mal 10 m ist schon eine schöne Masse. Wenn's blöd läuft um die 50 to...

Goerg hat es schon gesagt, ab 15 Min wird es knapp. Außer man hat eine Atemhöhle. Die ist das um und auf. Selbst wenn du von Bergrettern schon als tot eingestuft wirst, wirst du, wenn du mti Atemhöhle vorgefunden wirst, mit erster Priorität behandelt. Die Mediziner können da sicher mehr dazu sagen, aber scheinbar kommt man gut gekühlt auch mit wenig Luft sehr weit...

----------


## Beauty

> Also den Franzosen, den sie siet gestern bei ns suchen, hätten sie mit Recco vielleicht schon gefunden. LVS hatte er in der Jacke, Jacke hat er verloren. Handy hat er auch verloren.


Deshalb is mein Recco in der Hose, wenn ich die Verlier....

Übrigens haben sie auch 2 Leute gefunden weil sie mit ihrem iphone die Position genau durchgeben konnten, auch praktisch. Wenn man die App runtasticIce verwendet ist die tour ja per gps aufgezeichnet und im Netz nachverfolgbar.

----------


## gamml

> Also den Franzosen, den sie siet gestern bei ns suchen, hätten sie mit Recco vielleicht schon gefunden. LVS hatte er in der Jacke, Jacke hat er verloren. Handy hat er auch verloren.


Außer des Recco wär in der Jacke eingenäht gewesen.
Ich hasse es eigentlich bei solchen Unfällen vorschnell zu urteilen und "selbst schuld" o.ä. rauszuposaunen. 
Wenn man die Opfer und genaueren Umstände nicht kennt is des mMn nämlich ziehmlich schwierig sich da ein korrektes Urteil zu bilden und man gerät so auch leicht in a Ignorante "mir wär des nit passiert" Beratungsresistene-Haltung. 
mMn is es besser nit nur aus den eigenen Fehlern (des funktioniert bei so Lawinenabgängen mit Verschüttung nämlich meistens nit  :Mr Purple: ) sondern vorallem auch aus denen der Anderen zu lernen.
Auf des Prinzip is ja doch auch die ganze Lawinenkunde aufgebaut, also beobachten und dann versuchen Regeln darauf aufzustellen.

Aber, lange Rede kurzer Sinn:



> LVS hatte er in der Jacke


 :Fore Head Slap: 

Versteh aber auch nit warum z.B. in der Anleitung vom Pieps DSP empfohlen wird des LVS-Gerät in der mitgelieferten Tasche oder *in einer sicherzuschließenden Hosentasche* zu verstauen.
Hose ziehts einem zwar eher nit aus, aber wenn man bei manchen Tourenhosen die Belüftungsschlitze oder so offen hat dann kanns einem wahrscheinlich auch die Hosen zerfetzen. 

lg kle

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Immer: Keine Fangriemen (außer am Gletscher) sondern Skistopper mit *Tiefschneebänder*.


hast du da nähere infos dazu? bzw. wo hast du die her?

----------


## georg

> Handy hast noch vergessen.


 Richtig. Telefon gehört auch dazu.



> Was hast eigentlich gegen die Camlock befestigung?


 Nix wirksames ausser wegwerfen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Camlock Befestigung wird immer locker, läßt sich bei -10°C nicht zuziehen, schon gar nicht mit Handschuhen. Das kleine süße Hakending wird im tiefen, verharschten Schnee oder Wald runtergezogen genug Angriffsfläche ist ja vorhanden. Ein typisches: Funktioniert wenn es neu ist im Wohnzimmer bei 22°C toll Produkt. Nach 30 Touren ist der Dreck so im Arsch, dass das Fell ein reines Klebefell ist. Den Spitzenbügel kannst dir übrigens mit Camlock auch runtertreten. Regelmäßig sogar.



> Noch a Frage zu den Recco Dingern. Wie genau funktioniert des?


 Die Bergrettungsdienste müssen mit einem aktiven Suchgerät ausgestattet sein. Von diesem Handgerät werden Funksignale ausgesendet, welche von den Reflektoren (in der Kleidung oder auf der Ausrüstung angebracht) zurückgeworfen werden. Das Detektorgerät wiegt 1,6 Kilogramm und sendet auf der Frequenz 915 Megahertz ein Signal mit 5 Watt Peak-Leistung aus. Der Detektor empfängt auf 1830 Megahertz und enthält einen Frequenzfilter der das Sendesignal herausfiltert. Quelle: Wikipedia de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RECCO Recco selbst spricht von Doppelfrequenzradar. recco.com/de/info.asp



> Wenn man die App runtasticIce verwendet ist die tour ja per gps aufgezeichnet und im Netz nachverfolgbar.


 GPS Signale gehen nicht durch Schnee, dh. es ist max. der Verschwindepunkt aufgezeichnet und der je nach Empfangsqualität mit einer max. Genauigkeit von +/-5m kann aber auch +/- 50m sein. Damit weiß man aber zumindest den Lawinenhang. Dh. die Leute in der Lawine werden nicht wegen Iphone, GPS Gerät oder was auch immer gefunden. Aber für den Notruf ist es sehr vorteilhaft wenn man die Koordinaten zB im UTM Gitter durchgeben kann.

----------


## noox

Hab zum Thema Tiefschneebänder einen neuen Thread eröffnet: https://www.downhill-board.com/55711...eebaender.html

----------


## georg

> Ich bin die erste Märzwoche in Mayerhofen und überlege bei denen einen Lawinenkurs zu machen oder geführte Freeskiabfahrten.


Mit lokalen Bergführen was zu machen zahlt sich sicher aus.

Ansonsten kann ich euch eine downhill-board LVS Übung/Tour anbieten. Aber das wird wohl nie was werden weil da nie ein gemeinsamer Termin zustande kommt.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beauty

> Mit lokalen Bergführen was zu machen zahlt sich sicher aus.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich euch eine downhill-board LVS Übung/Tour anbieten. Aber das wird wohl nie was werden weil da nie ein gemeinsamer Termin zustande kommt.


Dabei wäre das eine perfekte Idee, hat aber schon in den letzten Jahren nicht geklappt  :Frown:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ein seit ein paar Tagen vermisstes Lawinenopfer wurde heute auch endlich gefunden. 
Ist an sich nichts besondere, wäre der Verunglückte nicht mit einem Lawinenairbag ausgerüstet gewesen. Gefunden wurde er in 150 cm Tiefe.  
Zeigt nur, dass auch der Airbag keine Versicherung ist.  
Dürfte der erste Freeskier dieser Saison sein, der einer Lawine zum Opfer fiel.

----------


## noox

War ja eine ziemlich massive Lawine. Es geht halt immer um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Mit einem Airbag steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit - aber Sicherheit gbit's nie!

tirol.orf.at/stories/422230/

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt extrem. Hab's nicht mehr im Kopf, aber über 80%, glaub ich.


Hm, interessant, habe grade einen white out vor dem Fenster.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Wenn man so mitliest was der alles an Ausrüstungsgegenständen verloren hat, glaube ich nicht, dass der den Stillstand der Lawine noch erlebt hat.
Dem hats ja wirklich alles weggerissen was ortbar ist: LVS (in der Jacke), Handy..

----------


## Tyrolens

Scheint so. das Gelände dort ist halt blöd. 

Ein Sack des Airbag soll ja auch geplatzt sein.
Wenn jetzt noch die Meldung kommt, dass es ihm den Rucksack weggerissen hat, dann würde mich das aber doch serh erstaunen. Wer mal gesehen hat, wie massiv dessen Gurte und Verschlüsse sind...

----------


## noox

Ich hab's jetzt schon so gelesen, dass es ihm den Rucksack weggerissen hat. Angeblich passiert das schnell mal. Deswegen hat der Airbag ja einen Beingurt. Wenn er die Jacke angehabt hat, und er die Jacke verloren hat, muss er den Rucksack ja auch verloren haben!

----------


## Tyrolens

Stimmt. Das muss so gewesen sein. 
Dann hat er aber auch überaus sorglos gehandelt und sich mit seiner Ausrüstung mangelhaft auseinandergesetzt.
Auch wenn es ihm in seinem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht das Leben gerettet hätte, Der Pieps muss nahe am Körper getragen werden (man kann über Orthoxox sagen was mann will, aber die Lösung des Anlegens und Enschaltens ist bei denen sehr gut gelöst), die Beingurte des Airbags müssen ebenso immer angelegt werden. Dafür sind die ja da.


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## georg

Und wenn er in den Hang nicht reingefahren wäre, wär ihm garnix passiert. Das - nachher weiß mans besser - hilft ihm auch nicht mehr.  :Frown: 

Aber vielleicht dem nächsten: Also LVS unter der untersten Jacke die vorne einen Zipp hat - damit es möglichst warm bleibt und möglichst nah am Körper damit es nicht weggerrissen werden kann aber trotzdem schnell erreichbar.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja gut, das ist aber klar. Wer dieses Gelände kennt weiß, dass man dort nur etwas verloren hat, wenn es wirklich sicher ist. 

www.inntranetz.at/gleirschspitze/23.JPG

----------


## degoe

sers,jetzt muss ich mir doch mal einmischen im Punkt recco.

Bin seit mehr als 10 Jahre als staatliche Schi Lehrer,und seit einige Jahren auch als Schi Führer unterwegs,und kann nur eins sagen zum recco:
*VERGISS ES BITTE GANZ SCHNELL!*

Mal neh ganz einfache frage,und zwar wieso soll Mann 250€ und mehr fur neh lvs gerät bezahlen wenn dieses recco funktionieren wurde?
Dieses recco ist nicht mehr als neh platt geschlagene Cola Dose,und sie können nur sehen/hören ob jemand in einer Lawine ist,aber genau finden tut dieses gerät keinen. Das muss immer noch mit sondieren passieren. Fakt ist das dies viel zu lange dauert und du schon längst tot bist.

Sag mal so:wenn dieses recco im gewannt schon eingearbeitet ist ok,aber Mann sollte trotzdem ein lvs mit führen,und nicht wie diese Franzosen in der Jacke,aber am Körper mit führen. 

Danke Degoe.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist ja wohl klar, dass Recco nur eine Ergänzung sein kann. 
Wurde, denk ich, auch von niemandem hier bestritten.

----------


## georg

Anscheinend war es ihm ein besonderes Anliegen, dass nochmals sehr deutlich hervorzustreichen.

----------


## degoe

> Anscheinend war es ihm ein besonderes Anliegen, dass nochmals sehr deutlich hervorzustreichen.


@tyrolens ,genau des wollte ich gerne nochmals bewirken da noch immer sehr viele im glaube sind das nur ein recco genug ist. Des passiert vor allem da die meiste Schi Geschäfte des ihren Kunden so erzählen um dann doch genau dieser Jacke oder Hose verkaufen zu können ,und wir(Schi Lehrer usw) mal wieder 3,4 oder 5 Stunden am Berg sind um diese Leute wieder zu finden,und ich kann euch eins sagen: so neh tote zu finden und ihm dann ins Gesicht zu schauen ist nicht wirklich hübsch.(sag ich euch leider aus eigene Erfahrung)

Ich danke euch fürs lesen.

mfg Degoe

----------


## georg

> Ansonsten kann ich euch eine downhill-board LVS Übung/Tour anbieten. Aber das wird wohl nie was werden weil da nie ein gemeinsamer Termin zustande kommt.


 Siehe https://www.downhill-board.com/55678...n-2010-dh.html

19-21.3 vermutlich im Ennstal. Entweder Dachstein, oder Obertauern oder Zauchensee. Liegt recht zentral sollte für alle gleich gut oder schlecht zu erreichen sein.

----------


## georg

Termin ist mit 20 und 21.3 am Dachstein fixiert. 20.3 Schwerpunkt Abfahrt und LVS, 21.3 Hochtour.

----------

